# Browser Multiplayer Spiel für die Schule



## opete (4. Februar 2016)

*Browser Multiplayer Spiel für die Schule*

Hallo liebe Community

Ich besuche gerade eine Schule, die eher uninteressant ist.
Da meine Mitschüler dies gleich empfinden, suchen wir aktuell Spiele die wir zusammen spielen können (Multiplayer 2-5+ Spieler), während des Unterrichts.

Am liebsten ein Browser Spiel ohne Installation. Wenn eine Installation erforderlich sollte es auf Windows und Mac laufen.
Am besten in der Rubrik Hack n' Slash oder ein einfacher Shooter (2d ist ok!).

Momentan haben spielen wir agar.io, und auch gerne gespielt haben wir Box Head 2. Also die Ansprüche sind nicht besonders hoch, so lange es möglichst lange beschäftigt.

Ganz cool währe Elsword oder Closer diese laufen nicht auf Mac bzw. ist nur in Asien released.

Kann mir hier jemand einige Empfehlungen geben?

Gruss

Pete


----------



## USA911 (4. Februar 2016)

Langeweile aus Uninteresse am Thema? Langeweile durch zu trivialen Stoff?

Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben, das ihr als Klasse euren Lehrer / Kursleiter darauf ansprecht um den Untericht interessanter zu gestalten oder ihn darauf hinweisen, wenn es reiner Frontalunterricht ist, die Schüler mehr einzubinden.
Sich dauerhaft im Unterricht durch spiele abzulenken, halte ich nichts von, da ihr sonst auch direkt dem Unterricht fernbleiben könnt, da die Stoffaufnahme die gleiche ist.

Hinterfrage Dich auch, warum Du diese Schule besuchst, wenn das Interesse am Stoff so gering ist.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2016)

Wenn es ein Studium ist vielleicht nochmal drüber nachdenken ob es der richtige Studiengang ist.

Wenn es die Haupt/Real/Gymnasium/Gesamtschule ist dann würde ich lieber aufpassen im Unterricht


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2016)

Ich fand Bio Unterricht immer uninteressant, ok bis das mit den Blümchen und Bienen kam, aber lernen musste man es doch, sonst war man später so ziemlich aufgeschmissen wenn da plötzlich eine Zahl im Zeugnis war die man eigentlich gar nicht haben wollte.
Und wenn ihr ihr euch für eine Handvoll Hochbegabter hält oder/und der Stoff zu Öde vorgetragen wird, geht auf die Lehrer zu und sagt es denen. Seit ihr im Studium, würde ich wechseln.


----------



## opete (4. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Schulischen Tipps.
Es ist ein Studium und ich meine Gruppe ist überdurchschnittlich gut und es besteht kaum ein Risiko nicht zu bestehen.
Wir müssen lediglich unsere Zeit absitzen.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2016)

opete schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Schulischen Tipps.
> Es ist ein Studium und ich meine Gruppe ist überdurchschnittlich gut und es besteht kaum ein Risiko nicht zu bestehen.
> Wir müssen lediglich unsere Zeit absitzen.



Darf man fragen was ihr da gerade studiert.


----------



## opete (4. Februar 2016)

Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn wir zum Thema "Browser Multiplayer Spiel" zurückfinden.


----------

